# Krate prices



## oskisan (Nov 27, 2014)

What is the going price for a krate now of days (original apple, pea, or lemon with a Pete seat, no rear disk and half decent chrome)? Around $600-$700?

Also, would a purist really look down on putting a rear disk on a 68,69,73?


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 27, 2014)

I am no expert, but getting a nice Krate as described for 6-$700 would be a great deal for you. I am thinking more like 9-$1100 and up. A disc setup will never lower the value of a Krate because the unit alone is worth 5-$700.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 27, 2014)

I doubt you'll find a decent Krate for under a grand


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 27, 2014)

It all depends on how nice it is. I am a purist for keeping schwinns original as possible. However my 68 does have an original Schwinn front fender as this was put on by the guy that owned it before me Putting a disc brake on a prior year will only help the value and I would do the same to my 68 if I got the chance. A pete seat would only hurt the value by about $100 or so as that would be the cost of getting an original seat though his are excellent. I got my 68 Apple for $900 but then spent $160 on reproduction tires as not to ruin the originals. But normally a good one in the condition mine is in would run about $1500-1800


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 27, 2014)

Schwinn really got it right when they introduced the Krates in 1968. Boy were they expensive!


----------

